# Food on the Bike



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi,

I am looking at losing some wt to be at an optimum wt for road racing.

Just wondering if it is necessary to eat those 'energy' products while on the bike. I know it is important to keep CHO intake up while on long rides, but can i just eat lollies or fruit bars and sip on Pepsi every 45mins or so. These i know are high in sugar and will increase my blood sugar levels and provide energy, and they are really cheap.

Will consuming these reduce my ability to lose weight? Are energy products more beneficial? If so why?

Products by Maxim and Science in Sport look attractive, but they are expensive, don't they essentially do the same thing as the forementioned above, that is provide energy. 


Thanks for your help


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Gels, powerbars. 

Pepsi is only for a short term effect and it will actually dehydrate you faster than you think. 
Just get a simple powerbar/gel that costs pretty cheap and maybe gatorade powder or something to mix with your water. 

You don't just want sugar dude. Otherwise, we'd all just have chocolate bars before races or any sports events.

It's more of glucose/fructose etc that your body needs to replenish it's muscle stores when you burn them working out.


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

If you're looking for cheap food on the bike, look to fig newton type cookies and bananas for calories and water in your bottles. The carbonation in Pepsi will have undesired effects on you when you're riding, and the sugar they use is the cheapest they can get their hands on. The same goes for any candy or soda really. Sport specific products work well, but they are a bit on the expensive side, there are definitely cheaper alternatives.


----------



## hooper (Jul 22, 2006)

tubafreak said:


> If you're looking for cheap food on the bike, look to fig newton type cookies and bananas for calories and water in your bottles. The carbonation in Pepsi will have undesired effects on you when you're riding, and the sugar they use is the cheapest they can get their hands on. The same goes for any candy or soda really. Sport specific products work well, but they are a bit on the expensive side, there are definitely cheaper alternatives.


I do centuries on fig newtons and a bottle of gatorade endurance(24oz) . Of course lots of water too. Works great for me and yes verry economical cost so +1 for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I like the gatorade powder and now use it each time I ride or train.


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

You will not gain weight while eating on the bike. Your body can not absorb as many calories while riding as your are burning. Experiment with different foods and find what works best for you. You do however want to make sure that you are not starving when you are done training as that will lead you to over eat and gain weight. Choose good foods.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

*Why aren't sugars sugar?*



uzziefly said:


> Pepsi is only for a short term effect and it will actually dehydrate you faster than you think.


Why do you say that Pepsi will dehydrate you faster than you think? Is it because of the caffeine? Its already been proven that caffeine as a diuretic is a myth?

And why does Pepsi only have a short term affect? Is it because of the simple sugars? The gels that you recommend are designed to be absorbed more quickly and be available to the muscles faster than the sucrose and fructose found in Pepsi. Pepsi may have an irritating effect on the stomach, but it's energy delivery affect is no more short term than gels.



uzziefly said:


> Just get a simple powerbar/gel that costs pretty cheap and maybe gatorade powder or something to mix with your water.
> 
> You don't just want sugar dude. Otherwise, we'd all just have chocolate bars before races or any sports events
> 
> It's more of glucose/fructose etc that your body needs to replenish it's muscle stores when you burn them working out.


This are conflicting statements. First you say to avoid sugars, and then recommend glucose/fructose, which are simple sugars. The main ingredients of the Gatorade you recommend are glucose and sucrose. And the problem with chocolate bars is not the sugars, but that the high fat content.


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

When you say that Caffiene is proven to be a diuretic is a myth, where did you hear that from, is that something recent? 

When i was at uni i learnt that caffiene was a diuretic


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I like what Sub has said about eating on the bike. I plan to eat for whatever intensity my ride calls for, and I'm still dropping fat. 

All right, I'll say it again, at the risk of receiving a flood of elitist pooh-pooing: Snickers bars. 

Years ago I came upon it by accident. Was going on a training ride in San Diego. Had no legs, just plain flat, flat, flat. Hit the turnaround point and for some reason I had a craving for a giant Snickers bar and a gatorade, so I indulged. 30-40 minutes later I was absolutely on top of it for the next 50 miles and still going strong at the end.

Headed up river today and since it's a lot of rollers mixed with flats and longish grinds, I knew I'd need a little extra umph. Hence the Snickers, plus a simple gatorade. By the end, legs were tired, but still had tons of snap. I seem to invariably get this result with a Snickers bar. They set well and never make me nauseous or feel "full." The effects invariably hit me about 30 minutes after consumption, and lasts for miles and miles. Sure there are more nutritious alternatives, but you get your primary nutrition off the bike anyway.

My "theory" is based upon the carb/protein (peanuts) combo. Simple sugars only give a very temporary increase in glucose, which the pancreas is quick to answer by dumping insulin into the blood. This is why peanut butter and crackers or bread, or cheese and milk is a favorite recommendation many RD's give their diabetic patients as a snack, esp. at bedtime. The protein/carb combo simply promote a less labile blood sugar, instead giving one more stable levels throughout the long night (many diabetics are prone to dangerous drops in glucose levels during this time).

Best of luck to you and hope you find what works.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Originalyappa said:


> When you say that Caffiene is proven to be a diuretic is a myth, where did you hear that from, is that something recent?
> 
> When i was at uni i learnt that caffiene was a diuretic


Here is the first one I found.

http://advance.uconn.edu/2002/020722/02072207.htm

TF


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I like what Sub has said about eating on the bike. I plan to eat for whatever intensity my ride calls for, and I'm still dropping fat.
> 
> All right, I'll say it again, at the risk of receiving a flood of elitist pooh-pooing: Snickers bars.
> 
> ...


I also stop for a Snickers, but in reality almost half their Calories are from fat. - TF


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

TurboTurtle said:


> I also stop for a Snickers, but in reality almost half their Calories are from fat. - TF


I know I know. But it works for me! I'm wondering how much of that fat is derived from the peanuts? Nuts are loaded with fat. Not that there are that many peanuts in a Snickers. Caramel is loaded with fat, also. And the chocolate, and the nougat...I'm hungry.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Mark McM said:


> Why do you say that Pepsi will dehydrate you faster than you think? Is it because of the caffeine? Its already been proven that caffeine as a diuretic is a myth?
> 
> And why does Pepsi only have a short term affect? Is it because of the simple sugars? The gels that you recommend are designed to be absorbed more quickly and be available to the muscles faster than the sucrose and fructose found in Pepsi. Pepsi may have an irritating effect on the stomach, but it's energy delivery affect is no more short term than gels.
> 
> ...


If pepsi were that good, why aren't all of us using it? Just saying..

I said avoid those sugars in pepsi but kinda mentioned wrongly and didn't elaborate.

What I meant is that, well, sure, Pepsi gives you energy. It'll hurt the stomach too. Avoid complex sugars which are harder to digest and take a longer time. You would want simple sugars that can be absorbed as quickly as possible on the go so that you are sort of replenished.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> If pepsi were that good, why aren't all of us using it? Just saying..
> 
> I said avoid those sugars in pepsi but kinda mentioned wrongly and didn't elaborate.
> 
> What I meant is that, well, sure, Pepsi gives you energy. It'll hurt the stomach too. Avoid complex sugars which are harder to digest and take a longer time. You would want simple sugars that can be absorbed as quickly as possible on the go so that you are sort of replenished.


I think you're still confused. "Simple sugars" are just variations of the same C6H12O6 molecule (glucose, fructose, lactose, etc.). The problem with simple sugars is that they appear to empty from the stomach at a fixed rate (molecules per unit time). Another problem is that the muscles can only use glucose directly, and the other types of simple sugars must converted to glucose before they can be used. Most gels and energy foods attempt to increase the stomach emptying/absorbtion rate by use a type of comples sugar called a "glucose polymer". These are chains of glucose atoms joined together into a large molecule. These seem to empty at nearly these same rate of molecules per unit time as simple sugars, but carry more energy per molecule.

The sucrose in soft drinks is a dissacheride (two sugar molecules) composed of a glucose molecule joined with a fructose molecule. Sucrose actually empties from the stomach faster, and is available as fuel to the muscles faster, than the fructose (a simple sugar) found in fruit. This is partially because each sucrose molecule contains twice the energy as a fructose molecule, and because half of the sucrose molecule (the glucose part) is ready to be used by the muscles right away, whereas pure fructose has to be completely converted to glucose.

Oh, and Pepsi (or other colas) actually is a popular beverage for pro racers for the caffeine and sugar kick when drank late in the race. They let it go flat first so the carbonation doesn't upset their stomachs, but otherwise its the same thing you get out of the vending machine.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I dont see how pepsi and cancy bar are cheaper than gus. I went to REI today and stocked up on 69 cent cliff shots. Normally, they are 99 cents. Its pretty reasonable, I dont think you can get a soda for that. Also, I will at times eat some gummi bears while riding. They are easy to chew which makes it easier to breathe, Other cancy is harder to eat on a bike, I have found.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I know I know. But it works for me! I'm wondering how much of that fat is derived from the peanuts? Nuts are loaded with fat. Not that there are that many peanuts in a Snickers. Caramel is loaded with fat, also. And the chocolate, and the nougat...I'm hungry.


Not sure about the US, but here in Canada Snickers has come out with an Almond version. All the same Snickers goodness, but the peanuts have been swapped out for Almonds. This reduce the fat content by close to 40% or so. On most of our centuries my wive and I will stop, near the end, and grab a Snickers each and share a can of Coke. It's our little reward for all the effort.


----------



## 52-16SS (Dec 16, 2002)

I don't think the OP is from the states, so things like Gatorade and cheap gu from REI may not be applicable, haven't found to many fig newtons either. Gatorade and Powerade is availeble (to a much lesser extend) but is very expensive compared to the US.


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey, I am from the UK, i found some fig rolls, which i think is the equivilant to that of fig newtons, they seem very similar to fruit bars that i take on my rides. They have quite a bit of sugar in it, which comes back to my original case of taking on sweets and cola while riding. At the end it is all about glycogen stores in the mucles, and glucose in the blood that will keep you going. 
And glucose/glycogen is basically sugars/carbohydrate in food form.
Thoughts?


----------



## Originalyappa (Aug 20, 2007)

Very interesting discussions on the metabolism on sugars, when i did a health science degree several years ago, i remember i had the impression that 'sports drinks' were not that much more benefical than cordial, they do have electryolyctes where are important, but in regards to energy the provide the same as a 'sweet' drink. 

The reason why i like flat pepsi is that it is high in sugar but also has caffiene in it which helps overall while on the bike.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> Gels, powerbars.
> 
> Pepsi is only for a short term effect and it will actually dehydrate you faster than you think.
> Just get a simple powerbar/gel that costs pretty cheap and maybe gatorade powder or something to mix with your water.
> ...


Avoid Powerbar. Nestle bought them a couple years ago and have since changed the recipie. Now the main ingredient is the same as Pepsi/Coke. High Fructose Corn Syurp.

Powerbar's gels didn't change though. I still buy them.
Most often i just eat fig bars (really cheep generic brand) whole wheat when I'm at the healthier growcery stores or bananas. Longer trips where real food doesn't pack well I really like the Cliff bars.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

The main reason you don't hear anything about a bottle of sweet tea beating water in cycling to exhaustion is that nobody is going to make money off of funding that study. So all you hear about is X energy drink keeps you going 40% longer or whatever. When they compare their expensive magic potions to sugar water of the same kcal/ml concentration I will be impressed, actually floored, if they achieve statistically significant better results.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> The main reason you don't hear anything about a bottle of sweet tea beating water in cycling to exhaustion is that nobody is going to make money off of funding that study. So all you hear about is X energy drink keeps you going 40% longer or whatever. When they compare their expensive magic potions to sugar water of the same kcal/ml concentration I will be impressed, actually floored, if they achieve statistically significant better results.


Yep, you got that right. Also compare energy bars to real food, same thing. I work in the field of health and nutrition counceling and 90% of so called sports nutrition is crap IMO. I read endless studies that ask the wrong questions all the time. Further, overall health is often secondary to short term nutrition stratagies. What you want to eat in a race is not food for everyday training and not for dropping weight.


----------

